# Schriftarten



## Tob (16. Juli 2001)

Hi Leute 

ich suche Schriftarten die wirklich cool sind.
Sowas im Matrix style und so 
kann natürlich auch in ne ganz andere Richtung gehen.
Ich hab irgendwie nur die popelstandard Schriften und keinen Plan wo ich neue herbekomme.

los erschlagt mich mit Link-Bergen  

Tob

 :| :| :|


----------



## corsanostra (16. Juli 2001)

*Schriftarten...*

Hi...

Schau doch mal hier nach : http://www.DESIGNERINACTION.de

da findest du viele Schriftarten...


mfg
CORSANOSTRA


----------



## NeoX (16. Juli 2001)

*nabend...*

schau doch noch hier vorbei: http://www.fontasy.de/


----------



## Psyclic (17. Juli 2001)

http://www.fontz.de 
http://www.acidfonts.com


----------



## ANT1CHR15T (17. Juli 2001)

http://www.fonts4free.de


----------



## Tob (17. Juli 2001)

Geile Sache Leute werd mir gleich mal die ganzen Links reinziehen und hoffentlich auf geile Schriften treffen  

Tob

PS.: mir ist grade noch was cooles eingefallen: ihr könntet einfach eure Lieblingsschrift posten.


----------



## morpheus_rules (17. Juli 2001)

Zieh dir mal Flashkit rein, da gibts unter der Rubrik Fonts auch ne Mange gelier Schriftarten. %) 
Peace
:smoke:


----------



## drash (17. Juli 2001)

wenn wir gerade bei den schriften sind:
ich habe die schrift 'Edwardian Script'  irgendwie verloren, könnte mir vielleicht einer einen link posten???


----------

